# Plow Wings??



## stevejfromRI (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone run bolt on plow wings on Fisher MM2s?

I have seen them around, but how do they work for mid size commercial accounts? it seems a little too good to be true that they work as well as claimed by the mfg's.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wings work awesome....all I can say. Every plow I own has wings.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Wings are bad, they make you more profitable.


----------



## stevejfromRI (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, you guys love them... but how were they to install etc. I am looking at trying them out and from what i have read its a no brainer. 

Thats always where i get bitten in the butt... whenever its too good to be true it usually isnt.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Western and Fisher offer a wing kit now they are the best never owned the pro wings seen to many people around here ripping them off.
I think the pro wings models are made cheaply

They all pin on or bolt on Western pins on but they rattle so bad I tap threads on there pins and mine are bolted on no more rattle


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Installation on your first time will probably be 2x as long as it should (it did us) just because you are not exactly sure what you are doing but its not bad. Follow instructions and give yourself a few hours. The last couple sets we did we finished in under an hour.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Antlerart06;1667373 said:


> Western and Fisher offer a wing kit now they are the best never owned the pro wings seen to many people around here ripping them off.
> I think the pro wings models are made cheaply
> 
> They all pin on or bolt on Western pins on but they rattle so bad I tap threads on there pins and mine are bolted on no more rattle


It does seem alot of people bad mouth the pro wings but we have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bossman 92;1667376 said:


> It does seem alot of people bad mouth the pro wings but we have never had a problem with them.


I know a guy here never had a problem with them. I think its what type driver you have. I always made my own wings till western offer a set. They are made well vs the prowings.
Pro wings is half price to vs the western wings


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Antlerart06;1667378 said:


> I know a guy here never had a problem with them. I think its what type driver you have. I always made my own wings till western offer a set. They are made well vs the prowings.
> Pro wings is half price to vs the western wings


I think you are correct on the type of driver. The first set I bought years ago I just wanted to see if they really did help without breaking the bank. They worked great with no problems so we kept adding more sets.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

would you remove the wings for something like blizzard memo? or leave them on? thinking about getting some myself.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Bossman 92;1667376 said:


> It does seem alot of people bad mouth the pro wings but we have never had a problem with them.


Agree. We get minor bends in them and straighten them sometimes at year end if needed.

99 percent of the time in storms they are both on. Removed after Plowing is done or in the middle of the day only.


----------



## stevejfromRI (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try the pro wings, see what happens i guess. thanks to all, i will take some pics and post them later.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

just put wings on both my straight blades hope it's night and day


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

I just installed pro wings a few weeks ago. Just haven't used them yet. The instructions did kind of suck though. Like stated above I could probably install in half the time now.


----------



## stevejfromRI (Sep 6, 2011)

Im getting them from Northern Tool.. i guess its a standard kit. Like you i hope its night and day.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I've had wings on my Boss V (the OEM Boss ones, very tough!) for several years now and would never go back to not having them...

Added a pair of Pro Wings I picked up new in the box for $100 last year to a 7'6" Fisher straight blade, they turned what was more or less a useless plow in my opinion into something that is a joy to work with... night and day indeed, you have no idea!!!


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

ya , I pick up a set of boss for my arctic plow

and made a custom set for my 7.6 western


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

They are worth putting on and for the price. They perform as stated and will increase your productivity. Just don't try to over work them and you'll be fine. One lot that I did, took me and hour, and it cut it to 45 min


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

can someone take a pic of there mm1 or mm2 with pro wings, been thinking about adding a set to my mm2 as well..


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

derekbroerse;1667504 said:


> I've had wings on my Boss V (the OEM Boss ones, very tough!) for several years now and would never go back to not having them...
> 
> Added a pair of Pro Wings I picked up new in the box for $100 last year to a 7'6" Fisher straight blade, they turned what was more or less a useless plow in my opinion into something that is a joy to work with... night and day indeed, you have no idea!!!


I can second this as I did the dame thing with my 7'6'' plow. Bonus tip::::when you bolt on the rubber edges add a piece of 1/4" flat steel. It will help keep the rubbers from ripping off.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I run a set of wings on my 9' mm2. The amount of snow this thing will move is insane. Id like to on put a set on my 8' mm2 but I just had a new blade built for it and don't have the heart to drill into it yet.


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

The 2008 Sno Way 29HD I just had mounted came with an unused set of EZ Switch 9" scoop wings. 

The plow only had 1/2" of wear on the cutting edge. I had to have 1/2" cut from the wing edges for them to work.

Supposed to get 3-5" tonight, so I'll have to wait to see how they work.

They are very HD.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisher wings for my X-V are on my Christmas wish list. Even if all I use them on is the 3 commercials, money well spent I think..


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

I made a nice custom set for my 7.6 western , ordered the poly edge from universal urethane., hope to get to try them soon


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1678410 said:


> Fisher wings for my X-V are on my Christmas wish list. Even if all I use them on is the 3 commercials, money well spent I think..


Bad thing about not using all the time . When you don't have them on the cutting edge wears more then the poly on the wings. You run with out them then put them on and poly will make your plow skip. Trust me I know cuz I don't run mine all time But what I did instead running poly I run rubber it will flex more and let the cutting edge on the ground .


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

Used the plow with wings for them first time this morning.

They ain't coming off!

: )


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I run Buyers Pro wings on my Curtis. I really like them. The rubber edge does a nice job on driveways because it can clean the snow off the grass at the edge of the driveway without plowing up the sod. The other thing is I can push more snow further to pile it without it rolling off the end of the plow.
The only time I take mine off is when pushing packed down icy snow. The rubber tends to let the plow ride up over hard pack otherwise.
I don't think any wing is going to stand being slammed into curbs and bump stops.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

are there any other good brands of universal wings other than pro wings, haven't seemed to find too much out there ? I saw danager wings but cant tell by the pics, but they don't look like they fit tightly to the blade ?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SCAPEASAURUSREX;1681960 said:


> are there any other good brands of universal wings other than pro wings, haven't seemed to find too much out there ? I saw danager wings but cant tell by the pics, but they don't look like they fit tightly to the blade ?


What brand of a plow do you have


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1678545 said:


> Bad thing about not using all the time . When you don't have them on the cutting edge wears more then the poly on the wings. You run with out them then put them on and poly will make your plow skip. Trust me I know cuz I don't run mine all time But what I did instead running poly I run rubber it will flex more and let the cutting edge on the ground .


Can I wear them down on asphalt on the way to the job?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am a big fan of sno-wings from ace equipment in Henderson Colorado. Much stronger than prowings.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

I ran them on my three older trucks with the western plows. Yes, they are cheap but will do the job just fine. A few years back I bought a few new Boss Poly plows and went with the Boss Wings. Gota love the Boss!


----------

